# Otto Olsson



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Otto Emanuel Olsson, born on 19 December 1879 in Stockholm and died there on 1 September 1964, was a composer, organist and music teacher. In 1896 he graduated with a degree in organ performance, and in 1899 with degrees in precentorship and music teaching from the Royal Conservatory of Music. He studied composition and counterpoint under Joseph Dente. He became organist in 1907 at the Gustav Vasa Church in Stockholm. From 1908 he taught harmony at the Royal Conservatory of Music and from 1925 he taught organ performance, becoming a professor in 1926. Olsson was the foremost concert organist and organ expert of his time and was the driving force behind the 1916 hymnbook committee for the Swedish Church. He was a versatile composer, however over time he focused on organ and church music. He became a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music in 1915 and received the Swedish royal medal Litteris et artibus in 1916.

Summary list of works
Stage music (Arabia Land, unfinished), orchestral works (symphonies, Introduction and scherzo for piano and orchestra, etc.) vocal works with orchestra (Requiem, Te Deum for choir and organ/orchestra), chamber music (4 string quartets, 2 violin sonatas), piano music (Sex scherzi, Elegiska danser, etc.), organ music (2 symphonies, sonatas, 3 preludes and fugues, a fantasy and fugue, etc.), songs, cantatas (including for the inauguration of Engelbrekt Church), choral songs (Sex latinska hymner, etc.), chorales, liturgical music, arrangements (for piano, organ and choir).


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended Listening


----------

